# Adjustable V-bar



## Black46 (Oct 16, 2013)

Arc Systeme has a Fixed 35° x adjustable 0°, 7.5°, 15°, available at Alternatives. (I also have one that I'm not using if you're interested)
Or, RamRods will custom 3D print their latest V-Bar per your specs. $$$

Paul


----------



## Rael84 (Feb 22, 2016)

I use the CBE vbar. The joints have a compression element that keeps them from moving -- but makes adjusting them after they've been locked a bit of a pain. It has quick disconnects for both side rods built in.


----------



## tunedlow (Nov 7, 2012)

Neo888 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Which one of the adjustable V-bars would you recommend, that is sturdy and not coming loose, and not necessarily braking the bank....?
> 
> ...


Bee-stinger (V-bar adjustable elite) has a great one that is also quick release = recommended because it seems bullet proof and doesn't move
Shrewd Atlas = similar in design to the Bee-stinger offering and has great clear hashmarks but front bar is not quick disconnect
Win and Win carbon adjustable V-bar = don't bother, doesn't seem to hold firmly, lacks teeth to keep bars from moving and "hashmarks" are these teeny dots that rub off over time
Ramrods = saw the new v-bars and they look nice and compact but......$100+ for a fixed V-bar is a bit steep.


----------



## levgelb (Jul 7, 2014)

The Doinker Mighty Mount Mini (adjustable) is OK, but I have found it difficult to tighten to the point of really never moving.

Doinker has in the past made 40/10 fixed-angle v-bars (the "Billy" series), you might find one NOS or second-hand.

Also, one of the direct-from-China suppliers on Ebay has a 40/10 fixed-angle v-bar.


----------



## 10X Archer (Mar 7, 2016)

The Ramrods superlight vbar comes in 40 degree out 10 degree down as a standard option. It is the nicest fixed vbar I've tried.

https://www.ramrodsarchery.com/product/superlight-vbar-mount-preorder/


----------



## DanInglis (Feb 5, 2018)

I have had good luck with the Shrewd adjustable v-bar. Comes with quick disconnects which is nice. I haven't tried the newer atlas vbar but it looks fairly similar.


----------



## MrPhil (Aug 14, 2017)

The Shrewd Riot V-Bar comes in 40°x10° and is also lightweight. In my opinion, an adjustable vbar is not useful if you've alread decided which angles you like due to the additional weight.


----------



## klock379 (Jun 5, 2018)

tunedlow said:


> Bee-stinger (V-bar adjustable elite) has a great one that is also quick release = recommended because it seems bullet proof and doesn't move.


Second that ^^^


----------



## Neo888 (Feb 4, 2009)

Thanks for the replies, appreciate it!


----------



## huckduck (Nov 24, 2014)

DanInglis said:


> I have had good luck with the Shrewd adjustable v-bar. Comes with quick disconnects which is nice. I haven't tried the newer atlas vbar but it looks fairly similar.


The new atlas as many improvements. Played with it at vegas. very worth


----------



## caspian (Jan 13, 2009)

the Atlas is huge and heavy, and only comes with QD fittings (pay more for something that makes the product worse, yay). the regular Shrewd and Bee Stinger units have the same problems.

the W&W carbon bar is very nice but very $$$

the Doinker Mighty Mount is a disappointment, the cone-lock system has far too much angle to actually offer any useful taper lock, so you need to crank the bolts down waay harder than you should have to to stop the joints from moving.

the Easton would be OK but I have seen two examples where the locking teeth did not allow the side arms to be set at the same angle, which is bad manufacturing.

the Doinker Platinum is still the best available. it doesn't flex, the teeth stop the joints moving without needing to put a cheater bar on the bolts, and the bolts are nice and beefy and will withstand repeated adjustment without wear.


----------



## tunedlow (Nov 7, 2012)

caspian said:


> the Doinker Platinum is still the best available. it doesn't flex, the teeth stop the joints moving without needing to put a cheater bar on the bolts, and the bolts are nice and beefy and will withstand repeated adjustment without wear.


I like mine. The teeth on mine doesn't line up exactly though.


----------



## "TheBlindArcher" (Jan 27, 2015)

Bowfinger? Can't judge weight against others, but their back bar mounts are all I use and these things are pretty adjustable and lock down solid.


----------



## damiaan (Feb 17, 2014)

Mybo 3sixty is the best I have ever used, no teeth but a cone lock which will hold even without a bolt in there, if you need it to move just tap the rod at the end and that will break it loose.
It is however difficult to get it to line up with one another, up and down is fairly simple (put it on a flat surface) but left right is quite a challenge.


----------



## kentsabrina (Aug 23, 2017)

Love mybo360, but no markings to keep track of setting is a big let down, been using 720 since it hits the market, couldn't be happier.

N stay away from Easton, I ordered 6 at a time (a obvious mistake) with only 1 set usable....The other 5 have mismatch internal locking teeth ~ both up n down / left n right

The QC n manufacturing of Easton adjustable vbar is simply a joke.


----------



## hamnguyen (Apr 1, 2014)

The B-Stinger mount seems to be pretty popular and the locking mechanism is built like a tank. Also the new Shrewd Atlas looks like a very sturdy option as well!


----------

